# A box



## dust4tears (Jun 21, 2012)

My old Lady has wanted a box, so I made her one. 
The box is from a program at the VA so, I didnt cut the wood, or select it.

I woodburned it, colored with watercolor pencils.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That turned out nice Jon; I'm sure she loved it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sure she is very pleased, Jon.


----------



## dust4tears (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks. She was more happy that I got it done~~and it isnt sitting in pieces on the counter! 
She likes it~


----------



## Baldric (Aug 5, 2012)

Brilliant idea! love the box and art work, and can't even imagine how many (Brownie points) you acquired there Jon!
you old smoothie you


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Pretty nice


----------



## dust4tears (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks folks~~


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Well done. I am sure that was a hit.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done John I am sure your sweet wife will enjoy it very much


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

Obviously, a combination of love and hard work put into it. Well done.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jon; Nice job!
Interesting choice of media, the watercolour pencils. How did you seal the finished image? Wouldn't waterborne urethane be a problem with colour bleed? (Rattle-can clear lacquer?)


----------



## duane1979 (Aug 17, 2012)

dust4tears said:


> My old Lady has wanted a box, so I made her one.
> The box is from a program at the VA so, I didnt cut the wood, or select it.
> 
> I woodburned it, colored with watercolor pencils.


Idealistic art piece it truly shows that concepts is from the heart. She will love it for sure. :nhl_checking:


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

When something is fueled by love, only great outcome can come out of it. One great box.


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

Excellent output.


----------



## dust4tears (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the lovin' folks~~Sorry I havent answered...I am new to the forum, and it just 'clicked' that there is a page two. So, I didnt see any of these. 

DaninVan~ I have done a couple of different ways when it comes to sealing. For this, at first I put oil on it. (Tung if I remember right)~ After that, then I seal with spray lacquer..
But, I have done other projects where I used the Watercolor Pencils, and then put urethane directly on top~~and to my surprise, it didnt 'run' or bleed.


----------



## oercili (Apr 3, 2013)

Was a very nice box with wood-burning, I like it.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Your box is really pretty with those colors and great wood burning design. Love the saying and I'm sure she will treasure it forever. Great work!


----------



## Stan Richardson (May 23, 2013)

Jon,
are those Danial Tosh tickets?? LOL very nice box, you did a wonderful job.


----------



## oercili (Apr 3, 2013)

jon box is a great, congratulations.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice job.

Program at the VA, eh? Maybe I'll have to check in there once in awhile.


----------



## blumutt58 (Jul 29, 2015)

that lettering is fantastic!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job ,Jon, I like your work. you have a fan for all the boxes you can make her. She will show it off to everyone, is my guess. Keep them coming.
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

"Labor of Love"...now I know what it means...nice job...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I just noticed something , this threads years old . I don't think Jon loves us anymore looking at the post history


----------

